
Ask HN: How to become better at problem solving? - nshung
Hello Hacker News,<p>Could you suggest methods, ways or books that can improve my problem solving skills?
======
Envec83
Solve lots of problems.

Given you are asking on HN, I would guess that you code and are looking to
become better at programming problems as well.

If that is the case, check out this resource for programming games, challenges
and competitions: [https://github.com/dakaraphi/development-
resources](https://github.com/dakaraphi/development-resources)

------
Someone
Book: "How to solve it" by George Pólya
([https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Solve_It](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Solve_It))

~~~
vram22
Beat me to it. Saw the thread only now. Also: How to Solve it by Computer - by
Dromey. It's like the programmers' version of the Pólya book.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Solve_it_by_Computer](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/How_to_Solve_it_by_Computer)

------
lrlabs
3 steps.

\- Identify a structure as against finding an idea or solution. Structures
help you be through and ensure you are limited to just brain waves

\- Solve more problems. Solve a particular problem and then try to see if the
solution is scaleable. That will help you improve your structure.

\- Read more. Read a lot. Read just about anything. Good editorials can be a
master class in problem structuring.

------
arikr
A la Charlie Munger, develop a latticework of mental models.

See: [https://medium.com/@yegg/mental-models-i-find-repeatedly-
use...](https://medium.com/@yegg/mental-models-i-find-repeatedly-
useful-936f1cc405d#.1wlu9sk3y)

------
LarryMade2
Trying out your ideas to do one thing or maybe even a way to improve
something.

Doesn't have to be a complete idea all the time; mainly you need to build
yourself hands-on experience of trying to solve a problem, the more you do the
more ideas you get as well as the wisdom of why some methods may not work.

Sometimes I think of stupid ideas, but even thought I'm pretty certain it wont
work, I will try it out just to see anyway. Many times such attempts leads me
to other ideas.

Also if you are stuck, do some research, sometimes you will find a solution,
others solutions might lead you to other possible methods. Just keep trying
stuff.

------
eecks
When you look at a problem

* relate it to other problems you have solved or seen solved

* break the problem down into parts. Some of those parts may be things you have previously solved or have seen solved

* research the problem

* after completing one problem, reflect on it and learn from it

------
me_not_brucelee
Maybe you can get a more fruitful answer, if you layout what kind of problem
you want/expect to solve. I can tell you to read more books, solve more
problem, but I'm pretty sure you already know that, or can know with some
google search.

------
spotman
Take a job, or a gig, or a ticket that is beyond your skill level, and don't
give up until you solve it.

------
johnrgrace
Take up a hobby that revolves around problem solving like lock picking.

------
_RPM
Hackerrank tutorials

